
Finally a way to get your script read and get your movie made - hermitwriter
http://www.scriptlens.com
======
sethwebster
Hey, thanks for sharing! As one of the founders, happy to answer any
questions.

How'd you find this?

~~~
hermitwriter
I heard about it at Fantasia Film Festival. I am hoping to see some feedback
on it. I think it sounds very interesting but kind of sounds too good to be
true ...

~~~
sethwebster
Ha! Such a great festival. Did you see "She's Allergic To Cats?" It was so
good.

What sounds too good to be true? Love to get your feedback.

